# 8month Black Oriental for Adoption



## Aliciajayne (Sep 1, 2011)

Experienced owner with Siamese needed. Spencer has not integrated into our home. We have other cats,kids and noise which is seriously disturbing this poor little fella.
He needs a very quiet home with a VERY patient owner.
He will hiss but has never bitten or scratched. We have him confined to one room as he is weeing and pooing anywhere when anxious. He is so handsome and was a flea bitten worm ridden wreck when I bought him as I felt sorry for him.
His coat is now growing and nice and shiny,he has been wormed and neutered by our vet.
It's truly heartbreaking,but this little man needs a very quiet home with tons of love and someone who doesn't work or go away often.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

You could try here OCWT 
& one of these may help in the mean time Feliway Diffuser Plug-In


----------



## Aliciajayne (Sep 1, 2011)

Thankyou ,yes I'm now on my third plug in diffuser and spray. He is confined to our bedroom so he isn't alone and I have put a tv in for noise.
I've had antisocial rescue cats before,but this poor boy is semi-feral. He doesn't seem to like men. When my son had a friend over,he pooed on his bed and when my husband try's to stroke him, he wets himself.
He is so gorgeus and this is truly heartbreaking, but I want him happy and relaxed. He loves my Other cats which is a positive.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry if i'm wrong but is this the male who mounted your female?!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Aliciajayne said:


> Experienced owner with Siamese needed. Spencer has not integrated into our home. We have other cats,kids and noise which is seriously disturbing this poor little fella.
> He needs a very quiet home with a VERY patient owner.
> He will hiss but has never bitten or scratched. We have him confined to one room as he is weeing and pooing anywhere when anxious. He is so handsome and was a flea bitten worm ridden wreck when I bought him as I felt sorry for him.
> His coat is now growing and nice and shiny,he has been wormed and neutered by our vet.
> It's truly heartbreaking,but this little man needs a very quiet home with tons of love and someone who doesn't work or go away often.


Such a shame coming from a _registered_ breeder an all.   Why haven't you reported this breeder?

Surely a responsible breeder would have sold you a well socialized and litter trained kitten that didn't require confining to one room. Certainly they would not be "semi-feral" as you stated in another thread, not be flea and worm infested and would hopefully be altered before being re-homed. Especially since you have the same 'breed' female cat who has not yet been spayed at 8 months. 

Did this cat come from a GCCF, TICA or other recognized registry breeder?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you did get this boy from a registered breeder, is there any contracts signed regarding rehoming.
Im sure the breeder would like to know (if registered), that he is being rehomed.
If it was one of my kittens, i would like to ensure i stayed in contact, but then for any reasons my kittens at any age need to be rehomed the contract states they come back to me.

Poor boy, i only hope he finds a loving home.

He can be easily tamed, it just takes time and patience, ive done it many times.


----------



## Aliciajayne (Sep 1, 2011)

Thankyou for your kind reply. Great news......little Spencer miaowed today and actually let my hubby touch him,albeit briefly!
He's bonded lovely with my other cat and seems to be slowly settling. We have moved into our bedroom for the last month and it seems to be paying off as he's settling slowly and not defacating and weeing everywhere. 
We've had anti social cats before but this little man has been hissing for 2 months.
He's Definately making progress, we are delighted... Thankyou


----------



## Aliciajayne (Sep 1, 2011)

Btw, we will keep him now as long as he is comfortable and happy. I always buy the cats no one wants and then I find the right home or I keep them .


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aliciajayne said:


> Btw, we will keep him now as long as he is comfortable and happy. I always buy the cats no one wants and then I find the right home or I keep them .


What do you mean you allways buy the cats no one wants and you find them homes or keep them?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Time really is the key here, if you need any help or advise let me know.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm glad he has made some progress and doesn't have to be rehomed. I know it feels like you are 'rescuing' a cat like this when you bring it home, but in reality when you buy a kitten from a backyard breeder you are just giving them more reason to carry on producing cats like this.


----------



## Aliciajayne (Sep 1, 2011)

Thankyou, the breeder he came from has been breeding 25 years. She had cats everywhere in her house.
I chose Spencer because he was black and was cheaper because of his age, 5 months.
The other kitty,s were well socialised except him. I'm sure he,d been sent back because he has a problem around men.
His eyes were crusty and yellow,he was very thin,2kilos,his fur was dry and very matt and patchy in places.
However he's put weight on now,his fur is coming up lovely and shiny and I feel like we've turned a corner with him,he only hissed once at my teenage son and because we've set up camp in our bedroom ,he came on the bed yesterday with us to get some sun! However if we attempt to stroke him,he jumps off. 
I lie on the floor flat blinking at him and tempting him with goodies.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A breeder who allows their kittens to get into such a state needs reporting, thats disgusting.
I bet they was glad you paid for him, gets him out the way to breed more poor souls.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Aliciajayne said:


> Thankyou, the breeder he came from has been breeding 25 years. She had cats everywhere in her house.
> I chose Spencer because he was black and was cheaper because of his age, 5 months.
> The other kitty,s were well socialised except him. I'm sure he,d been sent back because he has a problem around men.
> His eyes were crusty and yellow,he was very thin,2kilos,his fur was dry and very matt and patchy in places.
> ...


Thats not a breeder, thats someone flogging kittens for cash.


----------



## Aliciajayne (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, you are absolutely right. But this breeder is GCCF registered and works at the PDSA.
My last pair of Orientals passed away,one before and one just after Xmas. They had kidney and heart trouble and were only 5 yrs old. Their breeder is lovely and is highly regarded.
10years ago I got. A beautiful British Blue , Amber and she passed away at 2 years old from F.I.P.
I rescued 2 Siamese from the CP about 10 years ago and they said they were 2 yrs old.
My vet said their teeth were way to long and they were 2 old men. I had 4 glorious years with them,Thomas and Henry.
I have another shorthair George who I've had for 7 years and he's a wonderful cat. 
TBH, I think it's a complete lottery. But,I do go for the ones that are a bit odd,like me.


----------



## Aliciajayne (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know what to think any more? I tried to adopt a kitten from the R.S.P.C.A last year and they said I was a day early,come back tomorrow. We were going away to see my mum and I asked if I could reserve till I got back? 
They said NO.
That's why I'm on this forum.....to learn. I'm probably doing it all wrong,but at least the nice ones are giving me good sound advice, thankyou.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Some people will say any old rubbish to make a sale. If this gccf registered breeder honestly works for PDSA then they should know better than to let a kitten get into this mess.

I have a query where you have posted "the vet said the teeth were way to long", rabbits, yes they need their teeth grinding down as they grow long but cats, ive never heard of this before.


----------



## Aliciajayne (Sep 1, 2011)

Well,they were my first cats ever and they had lots of health problems. The vet said that their insisors were too long for two year old cats. They look like little fangs. Apparently they grow longer as they get older and little Henry had no teeth at all! 
You have to remember,I'd never owned a cat in my life and went to the CP to adopt a cat and they were there. 
That's how I became completely besotted. We as a family adore our cats.


----------



## Aliciajayne (Sep 1, 2011)

Henry had insisors but no teeth,although he ate biscuits. I used to talk about them constantly on the original Cat Chat forum. Then it changed and I think that's why I joined in 2011, I think that must of been the change over from the old.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cats teeth, i will need to ask my vet tomorrow, ive never heard of them growing long, not to say they dont, i just dont know, but will be an interesting conversation.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive checked online regarding cats teeth growing too long and this is what ive found.

Not unless there is a genetic mutation. Cats are not rodents. Cats teeth grow in the same way as humans, once they reach the proper length they stop growing.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

How is your cat doing today?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Sometimes siamese/orientals have small jaws and so the teeth protrude from the mouth. Perhaps this is what the op means?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Please do get the 8 month old girl spayed this week and let us know when you have done so.


----------



## Aliciajayne (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know if it applies just to Siamese? Apparently, that is where the saying....'long in the tooth' comes from.


----------



## Aliciajayne (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes,I understand but my vet said,the length of their teeth are not from2 yr old Siamese. He said they are probably at least 10. My Orientals Alfie and Bertie had shorter insisors when they passed away. They were 5.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

my vet will try to age a cat by the condition of their teeth but i too, have never heard of teeth getting too long in cats. i know they do in guinea pigs and rabbits.


----------



## Aliciajayne (Sep 1, 2011)

Well,I'm just going on what my vet said,no way were my first two Siamese aged 2. I'm getting my husband to upload pics of my babies ,so you can all see.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

please don't think i'm not believing you - i've just never heard it before


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

The phrase "long in the tooth" relates to horses


----------



## Aliciajayne (Sep 1, 2011)

well,you learn something every day! thankyou.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Some people will say any old rubbish to make a sale. If this gccf registered breeder honestly works for PDSA then they should know better than to let a kitten get into this mess.
> 
> I have a query where you have posted "the vet said the teeth were way to long", rabbits, yes they need their teeth grinding down as they grow long but cats, ive never heard of this before.


True, CC...horses get 'long in the tooth' and have to be rasped twice a year rather than one as they get older, but cats just get decay and plaque which you have to watch.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Horses are a nightmare, mine was done last week and he got so stressed the vet had to sedate him.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

My trakehner mare (sadly PTS at 24 years old, last year) was incredibly cantankerous and also had to bed sedated to get her teeth done!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Mine is a 19yrs ex racehorse, so he should be used to it, obviously having a moody day.


----------

